# Brake Fluid Change � Jeep Wrangler toad



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

*Brake Fluid Change – Jeep Wrangler toad*

Friends,
The toad is pushing 50,000 miles so it’s time to change the brake fluid.
I always learn something new each & every job.
This job I learned 3 new words.

I made a video to share :
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve_hawqHkMs[/ame]

See You in Camp !!!!

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------



## sophiajamesmic (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow! amazing job, really appreciable. Thanks for sharing. If you have faced RV Roof leakage then RV Liquid Roof Coating is the best choice for repairing RV Roof leaks instantly.


----------

